
Ask HN: Has the COVID-19 crisis made you abandon a personal project or path? - mi3law
Hello all,<p>For the past three years, I&#x27;ve been working full time as an independent AI researcher, focused on an alternative neural network architecture. My efforts ate through my savings and culminated in securing a Vising Researcher position at a prestigious university in California, which I&#x27;m proud of given that I only hold a bachelor&#x27;s thus far. While trying to secure a high paying scholarship and the required US visa, the COVID-19 crisis hits.<p>Now, even though I retain supreme confidence in its potential, my work does not seem timely or prudent; it&#x27;s unclear when the school, funding agency, and embassy will resume service; and I also need money to replenish my coffers. I want to contribute more directly to the virus-borne crisis that is affecting us all. Feeling useless sucks.<p>How many of you are in the same boat? Have you had to abandon a project or a path for financial reasons or to work on the crisis? How have you managed or what new work are you pursuing?<p>I&#x27;m struggling with the massive context switch, both emotionally and with my day to day routine and work output. I&#x27;m sure many others, especially HN readers, are having similar challenges. Maybe some solidarity will help!
======
rblion
I have had the opposite experience. I have gotten more confident in what I am
doing and why I am doing it.

I went to a meditation retreat in December and formed a bond with the teacher.
He reached out to me a week ago to create a relief project for COVID-19. I
worked all weekend on it from thinking of a name, creating a logo, building a
website, setting up donation system, setting up social media, creating a
campaign. He had another person work on outreach to hospitals, collecting data
for the shipments of masks.

We have raised over $250k from almost 2000 donors in just 4 days. I may have a
contact at the NYT now as well based on my reddit posts. here is the site:
[https://dharmarelief.org/](https://dharmarelief.org/)

This is just a small project compared the things I am working on in 'secret'.
I've been researching and developing something that goes beyond social media
for 10 years now. I feel it's time to release it. I have been training as a
monk in this time, so I am ready to lead it as well. The world is hungry for
what I am building, I am not afraid anymore of being laughed at or rejected.
I've been through hell and back without ever letting go of this vision.

~~~
mi3law
Your story is inspiring, I wish you all the best! Keep at it and make the most
of this period!

